# Horrible pain is this ibs or something else?



## bella88 (Jun 3, 2015)

I'm 25 years old and I've been diagnosed with ibs I've had ibs for 8 months now yesterday my family was BBQ and I normally eat BBQ but in the morning I had horrible pain it was worse then when I had a baby it felt like I had the worst bowl movement of my life is this normal ibs pain?


----------

